# Ama bilmem hangi yolculuk dolayısıyla adınızı duydugumu şöyle böyle hatırlar gibiyim



## analeeh

Hi,

Am I understanding the function of _bilmem_ in this sentence right?

*Ama bilmem hangi yolculuk dolayısıyla adınızı duydugumu şöyle böyle hatırlar gibiyim*
But it's as I've heard your names in connection with some journey or other [with I-don't-know-which journey]...


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Ama bilmem hangi yolculuk dolayısıyla adınızı duydugumu şöyle böyle hatırlar gibiyim

But i do not know by which journey, i have heard your name. I hardly can remember.


----------



## analeeh

So it's _bilmem hangi yolculuk dolayısıyla adınızı duydugumu... şöyle böyle hatırlar gibiyim_? They're two separate sentences?


----------



## Rallino

It's sort of like: _I vaguely remember your name from who knows which journey._


----------



## CHovek

"Bilmem" here is used as an adverb and its equivalent can be "vaguely, hazily, in a foggy way...". Bilmem hangi, bilmem ne, bilmem kimler these phrases are common in literary language. In this way bilmem sometimes means "wow!" but not here. But take care with the vocabulary, this function of bilmem is very limited,don't use it with other words in this way.
  Hangi here can mean "any". The talker does not necessarily expect an answer. 

*Ama ,bilmem hangi yolculuk dolayısıyla, adınızı duydugumu şöyle böyle hatırlar gibiyim.
=In an unclear way it's as if i remember i somewhat heard/learned your name thanks to some journey. *


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi analeeh,

_Bilmem_ could also mean: I don't know exactly.


----------



## analeeh

Thanks guys!


----------



## WildWest

Even I have had difficulty interpreting it as a native speaker, and had to read it over, to be honest. It may be from a poem.


----------

